# Betta eating Duckweed?



## Turtle4353 (Jul 27, 2012)

So I keep trying to put duckweed in my tank and my betta keeps eating it! Any tips? Thanks!


----------



## paloverde (Nov 9, 2012)

I learn something new every day,i know goldies will eat duckweed like it's popcorn.I have to scoop out duckweed 2 times a week or the surface is completely covered.Use a jar or tub as a germinating vessel and maybe in time the novelty of floating salad will wear off.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

They might be eating it because their diet is lacking something the plants are giving them. Or perhaps they have found infusoria or something like that they want to munch on.


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

How much are you putting in, how long are you leaving it in, and is he really eating it or does he just munch it and then spit out. I have found that most bettas will try it for a while before realizing it doesn't taste that great.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

It is high in protien so a little is good. Also putting it in a breeding box will help.


----------



## Turtle4353 (Jul 27, 2012)

Kytkattin said:


> How much are you putting in, how long are you leaving it in, and is he really eating it or does he just munch it and then spit out. I have found that most bettas will try it for a while before realizing it doesn't taste that great.


I usually put in a good amount like as much as would cover a small muffin top. I really varies how long I put it in for because I will leave and when I come back it is gone. I assume she eats it because it ends up totally gone. If she does spit it out it must go into the filter.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Could a Filter be getting rid of it?


----------



## Pilot00 (Jul 24, 2012)

Even if it was really tiny, wouldnt eating and (assuming) that you feed her, cause her belly to bloat?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Probably too much still believe filter was killing the duckweed.


----------

